# Jackson doesn't expect to remain with Kings



## Tyreke (Jul 14, 2009)

> SACRAMENTO, Calif. -- Bobby Jackson said he probably won't be with the Kings much longer.
> 
> The veteran guard told KCRA 3 on Friday "it's still up in the air" whether he'll return to Sacramento next season. The free agent played for the Kings from 2000 to 2005.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------

